# Any recommendations for quality BMW E90 Mats?



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

My OEM passenger mat has got a crease in it which means it always rides up, annoying. Bought some off eBay last year but they were the nasty Pubic hair type rubbish which is impossible to Hoover out.

Need two more sets as I'm getting a second e90 soon, not going to get them at the inflated dealer prices so it looks like eBay, but once bitten twice shy, anyone got a recommendation for a set of dark black e90 mats, the velour type, deeper the better off eBay (or amazon etc) it's had to tell in the photos if there're any good.

Looking to spend up to £40 a set.

Thanks


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

Well after much research and a sample I've gone with a set from mats 4 you on eBay, they arrived yesterday and look the bizzo. Proper fixing pegs too, no silly Velcro like the oem mats. Not as soft though.


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

Danno1975 said:


> Well after much research and a sample I've gone with a set from mats 4 you on eBay, they arrived yesterday and look the bizzo. Proper fixing pegs too, no silly Velcro like the oem mats. Not as soft though.


Which ones did you get? I'm also after a set for my 120d... I've always gone for BMW, but I agree about the rubbish fixings you get with them...

T


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

The BMW ones are softer but these seem really nice they are the luxury velour set, £35. They are jet black too, the original ones where a dark grey so these actually they look smarter. They will send you a sample first of you want to try em out. Good for a Hoover test as I was worried about another set of the in hooverable pube type I got before


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

Excuse the dirt we've just been out .


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

Nice one - I'll take a look now!

T


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

I bought so called good quality matts for my E36, within 12 months there were showing wear on the drivers side.


----------



## Fish (Nov 16, 2011)

And a link to the seller? (or is that not allowed)

Fish


----------



## mistryn (May 17, 2007)

Fish said:


> And a link to the seller? (or is that not allowed)
> 
> Fish


+1 i need a new set for my E92:thumb:


----------



## gizzmobell (Aug 3, 2010)

have a look at http://www.simplycarmats.co.uk/

they offer a wide choice.


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

Not allowed, but it's mats 4 you on eBay


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

gizzmobell said:


> have a look at http://www.simplycarmats.co.uk/
> 
> they offer a wide choice.


Oh man, now you post that up. Like the idea of a boot mat.


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

Sorry is car mats 2 fit!!


----------



## Pinky (Feb 15, 2008)

Just received car mats for my wifes Astra and my Suzuki XL7 and more than delighted with them only 3 days for delivery and very good price and got a set of rubber mats for free . carmats4u.co.uk
They also do boot mats .


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Wasn't there a car mat supplier giving discounts to DW members a couple of years ago?

Can't remember the name (even though I've got some!!) but they're great and still look like new now.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

My e90 3 have bmw mats and 50k miles and mats are great iMHO


----------

